# PS3 'Models'



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys. I'll soon be buying a new PS3 with my hard-earned cash. I bought my PS2 new 7 years ago and it still works perfectly now, but it's finally time to move on I guess. :lol:
I'm not bothered about one of those slim line models, as I think the normal version looks better, but what I do want to know is which model to go for.
I know on some you can use your old PS2 games, but which model, and what's the best one to get?
Thanks in advance guys. :thumb:
Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I think all the new PS3's can play PS2 games, IIRC, it was the 40GB model that you couldnt.

I think they only sell the normal style one upto 80GB. I have got the normal one, 250GB limited edtion, but there is no way i will ever fill the memory. It was a present for me. 

However, if i was to buy one personally, i would go for the 80GB one. Unless you want bigger memory, then go for slimline...


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

mattastra said:


> I think all the new PS3's can play PS2 games, IIRC, it was the 40GB model that you couldnt.
> 
> I think they only sell the normal style one upto 80GB. I have got the normal one, 250GB limited edtion, but there is no way i will ever fill the memory. It was a present for me.
> 
> However, if i was to buy one personally, i would go for the 80GB one. Unless you want bigger memory, then go for slimline...


i have the older ps3 the fat one 60gig and it can play ps2 games and me brother has the 120gig slimline one and he cant play ps2 games. Now according to game and gamestation the 60gig is the only model that can lay ps2 but i personaly can only comment that the 60gig does and the 120gig doesnt

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Old 60GB fat PS3 will play PS2 games, all others won't basically unless you want to get into the technicalities of US launch models!

Basically go for the 120/250GB slim model, they are ultra reliable, wisper quiet and really the only model worth buying new nowadays imo, just keep your PS2 by its side!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry i must of got it all mixed up .

Chris, i would say go into Game, Gamestation HMV etc, ask for their advice then look on play.com and all the websites to find the best deal :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers guys. Good advice as always. :thumb:
One thing though, I've heard the slim PS3s overheat easily and then you get the green eye of death or whatever?
I've seen a few cooling fans on Ebay. Are they necessary or would you have to spend a zillion hours on it to make that happen?
This one looks really 'cool' lol


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> Cheers guys. Good advice as always. :thumb:
> One thing though, I've heard the slim PS3s overheat easily and then you get the green eye of death or whatever?
> I've seen a few cooling fans on Ebay. Are they necessary or would you have to spend a zillion hours on it to make that happen?
> This one looks really 'cool' lol


Me brother is on his slim ps3's for roughly 8 hrs a day and it has only froze once and when i say froze i mean where it wont even restart he had to unplug from wall and then start it back up. My older ps3 is worse that crashes alot but im too tight to buy a new slim model :thumb:

That cooling fan looks nice would'nt mind that just to make mine look better


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Geordie_1982 said:


> That cooling fan looks nice would'nt mind that just to make mine look better


that blue light would drive me bloody nuts.i thought the whole blue/red neons went out of fashion after pcs where saturated with them.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

silverback said:


> that blue light would drive me bloody nuts.i thought the whole blue/red neons went out of fashion after pcs where saturated with them.


Lol. Any item attached to a PC will go out of fashion instantly anyway, so that's no biggie. :lol:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

My slim ps3 had to be swapped recently. I hardly use it but would cut out after 10 mins use due to over heating. Fair play to sony, called them tuesday, they swapped it at my work on the thursday:thumb:


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

would recommend one of the new ps3's. They run cooler and quieter than the fat version and i play mine 4-5 hrs at a time and it hasnt overheated.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had my FAT PS3 since launch and have used it for some serious time!! no problems whatsoever. I have allways been a firm believer in keeping it clean and only using it in well ventilated areas (ie not tight in a cabinet above your sky/cable box ect) which has paid off, or I may have just been lucky....

A guy at game also told me to try and not watch to many blu-ray movies on a PS3! (god knows why) But overall I am very happy with the time it's lasting, and after writing this I expect it to fail shortly!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Cheers guys. Good advice as always. :thumb:
> One thing though, I've heard the slim PS3s overheat easily and then you get the green eye of death or whatever?
> I've seen a few cooling fans on Ebay. Are they necessary or would you have to spend a zillion hours on it to make that happen?
> This one looks really 'cool' lol


Cooling fans generally just make the consoles run hotter due to the amount of power they require to run. That one might plug into the mains though, I can't see it properly.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

alot of postings on PS3 Euro forums aren't particular fans of the extra cooling fans as correctly said by Lloyd they prove to be more troublesome than they are worth.

As regards to the 'phat' PS3 i think it was only the very first editions that came out that were backwards compatible and anything from the 40Gb onwards wasn't. I also think it was the 60Gb model that had the 'Yellow Light Of Death' as well.

I'd defiantly got for the Slim model as it looks 'neater'. Not sure what the BluRay comment was above but my 'phat' PS3 has played loads of Blu-Rays and also allows me to stream films from my MAC as well.

On another note don't know if anyone is aware but to add to iPlayer that we have we are supposed to be getting ITV's version as well by the end of the year


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

If I remember correctly, he said something about blue ray films being harder wearing on the reading eye... where as games arnt.

He could just be spouting sh**!! lol


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Soon you beable to run ps3 games off an external HD, its inevitable the ps3 would have been hacked one day, and that day is upon us
method?
HD>USB>PS3


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

LiveWire88 said:


> I have had my FAT PS3 since launch and have used it for some serious time!! no problems whatsoever. I have allways been a firm believer in keeping it clean and only using it in well ventilated areas (ie not tight in a cabinet above your sky/cable box ect) which has paid off, or I may have just been lucky....
> 
> A guy at game also told me to try and not watch to many blu-ray movies on a PS3! (god knows why) But overall I am very happy with the time it's lasting, and after writing this I expect it to fail shortly!!


I JINXED IT 

As expected my PS3 has died!! LMAO (not)

£250 lighter now


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> I JINXED IT
> 
> As expected my PS3 has died!! LMAO (not)
> 
> £250 lighter now


:wall: nightmare for you mate.you didnt buy a move controller did you ?? now that would have been bad timing lol.on a positive note if you are buying a new one i believe amazon have move bundled ps3s now for a good price.

here you go

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_157814307_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000437983&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0NGQKWY80DPYH2C847F4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=213418327&pf_rd_i=506846


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Na, im not really interested in the wii type of games,

I have been looking on youtube at a few videos which claim to fix the red/yellow light of death problem, gonna buy some of that thermal compound and try this fix.. (warning the video is about an hour long)






Just applied for the Amazon card with 9 months interest free on purchases, I can afford to pay straight out but prefer to pay across 9 months, also going to order GT5 and COD black ops.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

IMO I reckon Sony are up to something with the updates you have to do to play online, I updated last night and it dies today, the last update my friends died a day later also!! 

Good way to keep selling PS3 console's I think...


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

LiveWire88 said:


> I have had my FAT PS3 since launch and have used it for some serious time!! no problems whatsoever. I have allways been a firm believer in keeping it clean and only using it in well ventilated areas (ie not tight in a cabinet above your sky/cable box ect) which has paid off, or I may have just been lucky....
> 
> A guy at game also told me to try and not watch to many blu-ray movies on a PS3! (god knows why) But overall I am very happy with the time it's lasting, and after writing this I expect it to fail shortly!!


Same here,ive had my ps3 since it came out it gets used every day never had one problem with it:thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Defined Reflections said:


> Same here,ive had my ps3 since it came out it gets used every day never had one problem with it:thumb:


It just died!! I JINXED it 

To be honest I have had lots and lots of use from it, plenty of 6-8 hour sesions so I got my moneys worth,

Im used to the old consoles (ps1, ps2, sega's and nintendo's ect) which never broke, however long you used them....


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

What happened to it?

Mine is a release day PS3 and its been fine, knowing my luck it will die when I get into playing F1.


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a bit of info that might e usefull... I was told by the Sony rep who came into work today that ANY PS3 can be used to play 3D blu-ray discs, al you need to do is install the free firmware update by connecting your ps3 to the internet  So if anyone ventures into 3D tv's anytime soon remember this and you wont have to fork out for a 3D blu-ray player aswell


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Matt197 said:


> What happened to it?
> 
> Mine is a release day PS3 and its been fine, knowing my luck it will die when I get into playing F1.


Was playing Nazi Zombies on COD WAW, ps3 shut its self down and red light started to flash on the front, turned it off and left it for 10 mins, turned it back on to a couple of bleeps and flashing red light!! cant eject the game either 

Left it overnight and still the same


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Goliath said:


> Just a bit of info that might e usefull... I was told by the Sony rep who came into work today that ANY PS3 can be used to play 3D blu-ray discs, al you need to do is install the free firmware update by connecting your ps3 to the internet  So if anyone ventures into 3D tv's anytime soon remember this and you wont have to fork out for a 3D blu-ray player aswell


Only downside is it wont do 3D and DTS-HD at the same time so for me still means having a dedicated 3D player. The new 320GB PS3's are the one to go for they have the smallest chips so far and run cooler there due end of October.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just switched mine on for a bit of MW2 action and guess what,another bloody update.one of the biggest pains in the **** with ps3s is the ****ing updates.every other time you switch the bloody thing on its an update,then its an install,**** poor imho.i dont remember having to update a 360 at all.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Only downside is it wont do 3D and DTS-HD at the same time so for me still means having a dedicated 3D player. The new 320GB PS3's are the one to go for they have the smallest chips so far and run cooler there due end of October.


that is a pain in the **** for people with 3d capable amps.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

360 never gets new added features thats why, and if its that much of a hassle sign up for PSN+ and it does all the updating automatically when your not using it. The latest update added 3D bluray support.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

silverback said:


> that is a pain in the **** for people with 3d capable amps.


My amp isnt 3D capable but handles 3D just fine it only needs to pass it through, just means if you only have a ps3 you cant have both 3d and hd audio which is pants, i would rather have hd audio, but luckily i got a 3d bluray player free with my tv. On a plus side games in 3d look amazing cant wait for GT5.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> 360 never gets new added features thats why,


it doesnt need them though does it 



robj20 said:


> and if its that much of a hassle sign up for PSN+ and it does all the updating automatically when your not using it. The latest update added 3D bluray support.


untill it reaches the standard of xbox live i wouldnt pay sony a bean for there online service.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

silverback said:


> it doesnt need them though does it
> 
> untill it reaches the standard of xbox live i wouldnt pay sony a bean for there online service.


PSN+ has already paid for its self and more for me, all games are cheaper and some free each month. I find PSN fine xbox live offers nothing extra for me.


----------

